# Je suis né d'une cigogne.



## Encolpius

Hello, I hope there are also some members here who speak French-Hungarian and can help me. Je suis né d'une cigogne is a the of a French film. I have trouble translating the naître d'une cigogne phrase even into Hungarian, although I have a guess. My guess is: 
1) Gólyától születtem. 
2) Gólyának születtem.
Many thanks.


----------



## spulp

I'm not a native speaker, but I suppose I would say "Gólyától születtem" , just like "szegény/gazdag szülőktől születtem".
By the way, Gatlif's film was distributed in Hungary with the title "Gólyafiókák" http://www.filmkatalogus.hu/Golyafiokak--f25633


----------



## Zsanna

There is a term in Hungarian: *a gólya hozott* (there is _no_ "gólyától születtem"), but I am not sure if it would have fitted the film.
In Hungarian the term can have the meaning: "I am naive"/ "I don't know how things go in the world"/ or that ... I want _others_ to believe that I am somebody who thinks that.

Although I would think you could hear it more often in the negative form: *nem a gólya hozta* meaning: s/he is not naive, on the contrary, clever, knows how to get along...


----------



## Encolpius

Zsanna said:


> There is a  term in Hungarian: "a gólya hozott" (there is _no_ "gólyától születtem"), but I am not sure if it would have fitted the film.
> In Hungarian the term can have the meaning: "I am naive"/ "I don't know how things go in the world"/ or that ... I want _others_ to believe that I am somebody who thinks that.



Oh, that's really interesting. Do you think the French sentence is idiomatic? 
I have thought it is the title of the film only and I couldn't find the collocation with the preposition de. thanks.


----------



## Zsanna

I have never heard it in French in this form and couldn't find it in any dictionary like this.
However, the French have the same "story" about storks bringing the newborn babies (apart from that they are born in a cabbage!) this is why I could give immediately the Hungarian equivalent. 
I have asked if it is idiomatic in the Français Seulement forum, so I'll come back with what I've learnt.


----------



## CapnPrep

Here's a link to Zsanna's thread in FS, if you want to follow along:
*Naître d'une cigogne*

I cannot say anything about the Hungarian, of course, but I can tell you that the combination _né de_ in French corresponds to all of the following in English: _born from/out of/of/to_. The title of this film sounds to me like "I was born to a stork" (i.e., my mother is some particular, actual stork). Is that what _gólyának_ would express in Hungarian? But then this is obviously a false statement, so I guess it has to be reinterpreted figuratively as "I am a stork-child" or "I have a storky nature" (whatever that means).


----------



## Encolpius

I haven't watched the film, so cannot make many concrete comments, but all your comments are really interesting. thanks.


----------



## Nanon

Hi All,

I cannot say anything about the Hungarian either, but CapnPrep gave the exact, literal translation of the sentence. The character in the film was born to a stork, whatever it means (there are some attempts at interpretation in the French thread, but the sentence can be understood in many possible ways, within the context of the film... or not). It is not a usual sentence anyway - like Hungarian babies, French babies are _brought_ by storks,  not _born to_ storks .


----------



## Zsanna

Now we can surely answer your following question:


Encolpius said:


> (...)Do you think the French sentence is idiomatic?


 
No, it isn't.
However, the translation I suggested is, so probably this is why the film's title was translated in another way.


----------

